# The Canadian Forces Officer Selection System- What they are looking for



## LOLslamball (18 Apr 2012)

I found this link while I was applying.  It is a paper on the officer selection process including what is taken in to account when selecting candidates.  

http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public//PubFulltext/RTO/MP/RTO-MP-055///MP-055-30.pdf

Written by

 D.E. Woycheshin 
Director  Human Resources Research and Evaluation 
National  Defence Headquarters

It is cool what a little research can turn up.

Not sure if it worth a sticky or not.


----------



## matthew1786 (18 Apr 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## Cui (18 Apr 2012)

http://dspace1.acs.ucalgary.ca/bitstream/1880/42720/1/48035Porter.pdf

I found this a while ago. It is a thesis written by Maj. (Ret'd) Ronald Porter, and gives you an insight into the ROTP selection process as well.


----------



## 742_guy (18 Apr 2012)

Some really good stuff here guys, thanks for this!


----------



## MKos (20 Apr 2012)

LOLslamball said:
			
		

> I found this link while I was applying.  It is a paper on the officer selection process including what is taken in to account when selecting candidates.
> 
> http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public//PubFulltext/RTO/MP/RTO-MP-055///MP-055-30.pdf
> 
> ...



Awesome find, a little out-dated but still a very good read,

I laughed when it talked about the CFAT only being written  :rofl:


----------



## Allgunzblazing (20 Apr 2012)

I too had referred to the info in the link provided by the OP when I was preparing for my interview. 

There are some pointers in my post (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105342.0.html). I am not a recruiter or a member of the CF. The info shared in my post had worked well for me, that is why I have shared the same.


----------

